# New (Jersey) Haunter...We are taking over..lol



## BobC (Aug 23, 2005)

Hello all, my name is Bob I have been home haunting for years. I picked it up from my father who I believe to be one of the Original home haunters. Thats right he was home haunting when home haunting wasnt cool..  So I have taken over the building and planning of our yard haunt now for about 7 years and Daddy-O still helps out. In the last year I have taken up sculpting with the help of Don Mew from TwistedVisions.com he is a super nice guy and sculpts like a Pro. Other then that Im getting ready to Run a Haunted House with a non profit Magicians Oginazation I belong to if anyone knows of any Companys that might donate some stuff Please let me know. :jol: Ok now that I got my plug in I cant wait to make some new firends here and help people out in anyway I can. Talk to everyone soon. BobC
[email protected]


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Hi Bob, about time you got here, what took you so long??????? NJ rules! Bob just made an awesome bucky skull mold, and I have every intention of being at his haunted house this year for a visit, Trishaanne is coming to, but that's a surprise, lol.


----------



## colinsuds (Aug 20, 2005)

hey bobC welcome aboard!


----------



## Black Cat (Aug 20, 2005)

Hi BobC, welcome and I hope you post about your clay sculptures. Would be nice to see the haunted house this year.


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

I'm going to Bob's Haunt too?????? You're right, it's a surprise. Fine, I'll go, but only if we meet up there and harrass him together-we can tag team him LOL. OK, OK, I didn't mean that. I'll go up there if he comes down here for our Halloween party!


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Welcome Bobc. Nice to see another familiar face in these parts. Don't be a stranger now, eh? Well, don't be stranger than usual then.


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Welcome Bob.


----------



## Blackwidow (Jul 9, 2005)

Welcome BobC, nice to have you join us. New Jersey must be crawling with haunters  
So you sculpt? I'd love to see some of your work...pics please!


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Howdy Bob! Welcome!


----------



## SuFiKitten77 (Jul 19, 2005)

Welcome aboard  Glad to have you here


----------



## BobC (Aug 23, 2005)

*Feeling The Love.....Thanks*

Wow what a great welcome. I feel very ummm welcomed here..or something like that..lol Big Shout outs to Marilyn from ACC for the donation for our non profit Haunt. I will advertise the hell out of her company at the Haunt woo hoo! So what kind of props does everyone make? Zombie-F I like your Props I can tell alot of time goes into Detail good things. Also cool web page what program did you use to make it? Talk to you all soon BobC


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

lol. I used a little program called notepad... it comes with Windows. I know HTML very well, so I don't need programs to write my pages for me. 

Thanks for the compliments and thanks for the interest.


----------

